# Oak disease ID help



## clinchscavalry (Jan 2, 2011)

Here in GA we're seeing many oaks with signs of a disease with the main symptom being patches of smooth grey bark when the bark normally has fissures and is more "3-D". Red Oaks are the most commonly affected. Anyone have an idea about what this is ?

I'll try to get some pictures this week if possible.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 2, 2011)

clinchscavalry said:


> patches of smooth grey bark when the bark normally has fissures and is more "3-D". Red Oaks are the most commonly affected. Anyone have an idea about what this is ?
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures this week if possible.


 Good idea. In the meantime, search Aleurodiscus.

PS it may not be a disease at all. Scratch the smooth part and look within.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 2, 2011)

> Good idea. In the meantime, search Aleurodiscus




That could be it, but I'll definitely try to get some good pictures and post them here. Thanks for the link.


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 7, 2011)

*Could it be Hypoxylon Canker?*



clinchscavalry said:


> That could be it, but I'll definitely try to get some good pictures and post them here. Thanks for the link.


 
Sounds like Hypoxylon Canker- 
Texas Forest Service

If it is Hypoxylon Canker, you may want to consider removal.

Be careful


----------



## treeseer (Jan 9, 2011)

"Sounds like Hypoxylon Canker"

Hypoxylon is sometimes tan sometimes gray but usually black.

Way too little info to be imagining fatal conditions imo.

:taped:


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 9, 2011)

treeseer said:


> Way too little info to be imagining fatal conditions imo.
> 
> :taped:


 
:agree2:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 9, 2011)

outonalimbts said:


> Sounds like Hypoxylon Canker-
> Texas Forest Service
> 
> If it is Hypoxylon Canker, you may want to consider removal.
> ...


 
:agree2:


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 10, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> :agree2:



:agree2:


----------



## treeseer (Jan 11, 2011)

Ed Roland said:


> :agree2:



:agree2:


----------

